# Sicherheitskategorie 1



## Tobias2k9 (28 Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen habe mal eine kurze Frage:

Wir haben eine Siemens 315-C-2-DP verbaut und Schmersal Sicherheitsschalter...beide entsprechen laut dem Hersteller der Sicherheitskategorie 1.

Jetzt möchte der französische TÜV Sicherheitskategorie 1 der Anlage aber diese beiden Komponenten erfüllen doch diese Kategorie im zusammenspiel auch ohne !Sicherheitsrelais! oder sehe ich das falsch ?

Es geht um eine !!SCHUTZTÜRE!! die den Benutzer laut unserer auslegung nach nur vor ÖL Spritzern schützen soll. Dort sind die Schmersal Schalter dran die dann direkt auf die SPS gehen und NICHT über ein Sicherheitsrelais.

MfG

Tobias


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Februar 2009)

Hallo Tobias,
ich glaube so kommst du nicht weiter, hast du den dein Produkt richtig Zertifiziert..... Reicht wirklich Kat 1....

- Wie gefährlich ist das Öl was da austreten kann...was passiert wenn man es zb. ins Auge kommt. Kann es zum Verlust des Augenlichtes führen...dann reicht Kat 1 nicht.

- Hat das Öl einen hohen Druck...z.b. bei Hydraulik kann bei einen Druck von 200-300bar schon einiges passieren.

gruß Helmut


----------



## jabba (28 Februar 2009)

Wo ist denn die Info her, das die CPU Kat1 hat?

Bin mir nicht sicher , aber ich glaube das gilt für die Schaltungswege der Ausgänge, wie soll denn deine Normale Software(also keine F-CPU) einem erprobten Sicherheitsprinzip genügen ?


*



Kategorie 1
• Bewährte Sicherheitskomponenten und erprobte
Sicherheitsprinzipien
• Komponenten mit höherer Zuverlässigkeit,

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*​*




Komponenten nach Kategorie B
​​​

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

​​​​​​*​


----------



## Tobias2k9 (1 März 2009)

Es handelt sich um eine 2 Walzen Richtmaschine um Stahlstangen gerade zu biegen, d.h. eine Rolle verbiegt das Material absichtlich damit die 2. Rolle es wieder gerade biegt. Auf die Rollen wird dann ÖL laufen gelassen und das ganze Wird von einer !Schutztüre! umgeben. Der TÜV deklariert es als Sicherheitstüre doch wir sagen es ist nur eine Schutztüre vor ÖL. Wenn es eine Sicherheitstüre wäre dürften die Rollen bei geöffneten Türen nicht laufen aber dies müssen sie um sie zu reinigen. Beim "Reinigungsmodus" laufen die Rollen per Tippbetrieb und mit 5% der Geschwindigkeit.

MfG

Tobias


----------



## jabba (1 März 2009)

Versteh ich aber als Sicherheisttüre.
Also die Rollen laufen im Reinigungsmodus mit 5%, OK
Aber ich kann die Türe jederzeit aufmachen ?

Wer regelt denn auf die 5% runter ?
Wer schaltet in den Reinigungsmodus ?
Wie gross ist die gefährdung der Einzugstelle Rolle/Stahlstange , nur Kat1?

Wie oft muss den gereinigt werden, bei 1* pro Schicht ?
Dann gilt es schon als häufig.

Also alles unter Vorbehalt, ohne weitere Infos würde ich sagen der Apave hat recht.


----------



## Deltal (1 März 2009)

Ich denke das Öl ist nicht weiter das Problem, sondern was mit dem Bediener passiert, der die Finger irgendwo in die Anlage bekommt...

Ich frage mich wie ihr die 5% Geschwindikeit (Einrichtbetrieb) realisiert.. Sollwert, dritte Geschwindigkeit am FU? 

Denke nicht, das dort noch eine so niedrige Schutzkategorie ausreichend ist.


Selbst bei Kat1 würde ich die Sicherheitsverriegelung über Hardware realisieren, also z.B. über Schütze dann den FU Versorgen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 März 2009)

Es gab ja hier schon oft Diskussionen über Vorschriften und Normen.. das lassen wir jetzt alles mal beiseite....

Jetzt nutzt mal deinen Sachverstand und überleg dir was passiert wenn jemand die Ölschutztür aufmacht . Dann steht er an den Walzen die sich mit der normalen Geschwindigkeit drehen, oder ???? Kann er sich da verletzen ? 
Wenn JA dann kannst du deinen Ansatz vergessen. Ohne ein Sicherheitsrelais das den Antrieb anschaltet wird es nicht gehen. Und m.E. muss auch die Geschwindigkeit im Reinigungszyklus "sicher" Überwacht werden.


----------



## Safety (1 März 2009)

*Risikobeurteilung*

Hallo @all,
Du musst zuerst mal wissen welche Risiken bestehen dann kannst Du Dir Gedanken machen wie die SF auszusehen hat bzw. welche Kategorie als Sicherheitarchitektur Du anwenden kannst. Alles andere sind Vermutungen und die haben bei Maschinensicherheit keinen Platz. 

Also sehe in der Risikobeurteilung nach was zutun ist!  Beachte bitte das die Sicherheit nicht am Ausgang eines Relais oder einer SPS endet!

Unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen kann eine Normale SPS ein Kanal einer SF bzw. ein Testkanal sein! Aber für eine Kat1 reicht ein Normaler SPS-Ausgang nicht!
Das ist aber in der 13849/2 nachzulesen was ein Bewärtes Bauteil ist!
Auch wenn da nur Informativ stehen sollte glaube es!!!!!!!!!!!

Safety


----------

